# 535t window module help



## Striker289 (Jan 6, 2015)

2008 Traiblazer SS

After getting my Viper Alarm install sorted out and working great I decided to Tackle A 535T Install. I currently Have the Drivers Side hooked up. Went to Test it, The window rolled down on its own now the window does not operate. Both Wires Rest at ground, when I attempt to roll up the window it sends a quick pulse of voltage to the brown wire then the switch clicks off. 

The wires are ran between the switch and Motor, I've tried dipswitch 3 in both positions because the description is vague and confusing. Is this install even possible or am i wasting my time.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you cut the wires between the module connections? Additionally, what type of windows do you have? 12+ or 12-? Also did you try the sw3 and sw4 both to off?


----------

